# Will you be resetting for starter villagers?



## MKInfinite (Feb 3, 2020)

If a thread like this already exist please feel free to either erase this one or merge it.

Now, I know it's fairly early to be talking about this, but will you be resetting for your *starter villagers*?
We still don't know if we'll get two (or maybe three?) starting villagers, since the only info we have is the september trailer, which may be a little outdated. But assuming we get only two, will you be restarting for a particular villager?

This'll probably bite me in the butt later but I'm totally going to reset until I get GOLDIE, it's not the same if she's not around.


----------



## Pansy (Feb 3, 2020)

we'll get two villagers when we start. i think it was confirmed in the treehouse. i personally wont be resetting for villagers but for maps, but tbh idk how resetting will work with autosave now so. im hoping we can still reset in general.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 3, 2020)

I'll probably reset if it's two villagers i REALLY dont like &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2020)

If possible I'd like to get the map I want, and even one villager I want.

I plan to amiibo in who I want eventually, so if I find a fantastic map, I'd probably settle down there no matter who is there.


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 3, 2020)

I usually settle down (to my dismay sometimes) but I wonder how resetting would work with the autosave, it might make it a pain in the butt.


----------



## seliph (Feb 3, 2020)

probably not, if i get two villagers i really dislike then i'll probably reset but otherwise i just don't have the patience to do so lol.

that being said you bet i'm resetting for fruits, i won't tolerate any pears on my island


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 3, 2020)

Not for villagers, but I will for a good layout, circle grass and apple trees. These are specific things to reset for but I don't like the look of the other grass patterns and the other fruit are fine, but I've always liked apples the best.


----------



## OldHag (Feb 3, 2020)

I am definitely anti-resetting and time traveling for my gameplay. After playing New Leaf for a long time, I thought I’d reset my town and try something new. I reset the beginning countless times to get the ‘perfect match’ but then I found that the game kinda lost its spark and spontaneity to it... I ended up not playing for a long time because of that  so I refuse to sabotage my experience with New Horizons by toying with the algorithm haha


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 3, 2020)

I have to see how the game is and emit it’s easy to reset. I really hope that those two villagers I can kick out. I’ll probably try to reset island map and villagers unless it’s too hard.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 3, 2020)

I will reset to get a good map for sure. Villagers...no unless it is someone horrendous...like Katt. Who has plagued every acnl town. Yeah...we have history lol.


----------



## Verecund (Feb 3, 2020)

I would reset to get two villagers I decently like, and currently I think this is the only thing I would reset for because I don't want to be as picky with my town layout as I was in NL. I think my rule is generally going to be I have to rate both a 7/10 or higher, but I might keep a 6 or lower if I see some potential in them once I start. I'm just going to see how it goes and hope for some starters I'll be happy with on the first try that might become some of my new favourites; there are a lot of villagers I like so hopefully it won't be too hard.


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 3, 2020)

I've made a list of all the villagers and I've been going through and rating them Love/Like/Ok/Meh/Ew/Hate. I just want some at "Ok" or higher. I won't tolerate any Ews/Hates for my first two villagers cuz I'll have to interact with them a lot since there won't be anyone else. I'll take a "Meh" as long as the other one is "Ok" or better. 

I don't want to be too exacting about my villagers this time around because like others said about this kind of thing, I killed the enjoyment of the game in NL from trying to get all my dreamies.


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 3, 2020)

If I get a crappy map and I start with Pietro and Vladmir, yes I'll heavily consider restarting *shivers*...
I'm excited to see what happens!

There may be a group of villagers and you choose two that you're interested in out of the bunch to sit next to and embark on a new journey like that? 
Or
We may also get our own personality? Kinda like how you would get a certain face for answering questions in all the previous games. Then, they may stick the compatible personality types out of villagers who fit that criteria?

I'm excited to see how this plays out!!! ✧︎*｡( ?∩︎≧ω≦∩︎` )✧︎*｡


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 3, 2020)

I don't think I'll be resetting based on my starter villagers. There are very few villagers I hate enough to do that with, and the map is more important to me anyway. If the map is good but I don't like the two starter villagers, then I'll just hope the rest of my villagers are better.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Feb 3, 2020)

Villagers, no. I've never plot reset or anything, and I've never been super particular about who was around. Even villagers I didn't like...they are ok. I just won't ask them to stay when they want to move.

I would like to have a cute island though. So depending on how you pick your starter island, and anything we find out about customization...I'm hoping Nook has landscaping services!


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 3, 2020)

_Probably_ not? I'm definitely resetting for an island layout I like, and I will probably reset any good one I come across if one of the starting villagers is a mouse villager or an undesired native fruit (peaches and cherry, ugh). I'm trying not to be overly picky with villagers this time around. 

Though if I happen upon Skye, you bet your arse I'm keeping it no matter what, lol.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm not gonna reset for villagers (or maps for that matter)! I've reset for villagers in my past experiences playing ACNL and more recently maps and I realized that it's more fun to see what the game gives me. The main thing I'm hoping for in ACNH is amiibo support so I can invite my fav villager in but other than that I wanna see what this game brings me


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

Very likely not as I would imagine they are changeable, plus I want to play the game as soon as possible haha.


----------



## Snowfell (Feb 3, 2020)

I'll be map resetting until I get one that I like, but I don't think I will for villagers because they're so easily changeable.


----------



## dj_mask (Feb 3, 2020)

Probably not.  There are very few villagers that i actually dislike and I would prefer if I had villagers that I've never had the opportunity to connect with yet, but neither will probably make me reset


----------



## tajikey (Feb 3, 2020)

I'll take what the game gives me. No sense in tempting fate. What I get on the first roll is what I'm meant to have. Plus, I don't really focus too heavily on my neighbors. I'm more interested in fishing, bugging, and digging up fossils.


----------



## jim (Feb 4, 2020)

i think i'll only reset if i really despise the villagers that hop off the plane with me. i can envision myelf resetting for a nice map more than aything else to be honest.

i kind of hope a brand new villager joins me in my original two! that would be magical.


----------



## lexxi5416 (Feb 4, 2020)

I might for villagers but I definitely will for a map


----------



## Corndoggy (Feb 4, 2020)

i wont be unless the map is really atrocious, but i like starting with random villagers and making new friends


----------



## HoennMaster (Feb 4, 2020)

Only if I really hate the first two villagers.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2020)

jim said:


> i think i'll only reset if i really despise the villagers that hop off the plane with me. i can envision myelf resetting for a nice map more than aything else to be honest.
> 
> i kind of hope a brand new villager joins me in my original two! that would be magical.



If it's penguins, I'll reset. Even if it's the ultimate map.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 4, 2020)

jim said:


> i think i'll only reset if i really despise the villagers that hop off the plane with me. i can envision myelf resetting for a nice map more than aything else to be honest.
> 
> i kind of hope a brand new villager joins me in my original two! that would be magicial.



If I get Coco and Ribbot in the plane with me, I will never get to the island because I’m jumping out the window. That’s about it.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 4, 2020)

Nope, but I'll definitely be resetting for maps just to see what's out there. With the new trailer showing a very different river type than what we've seen before (and multiple waterfalls!) I'd like to explore the options a bit. With the ease of choosing where villagers plot, I have no worries about who moves in and will probably try to experience as many villagers as I can this time around, save for a couple that I may scan in with amiibo cards if that's still a thing!


----------



## stitchmaker (Feb 4, 2020)

Plan only to reset for perfect apples.  Never reset for a map or villagers in other AC games.  With lots of ACNL towns I was able to work with all the different maps.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 4, 2020)

I don’t think I’ll reset for villagers, I kind of want the element of surprise rather than getting the same old villagers I loved in NL. I will be resetting my map though.


----------



## Winona (Feb 4, 2020)

My idea is that just like in New Leaf, we will get a few maps to choose from (like by Tom Nook saying he already mapped out some of the deserted islands and can bring you where ever you want). And maybe with the different islands comes a different set of villagers who already chose that particular island. That would make resetting a little less likely for me. I can live with the best option out of three, but rather not with one random map out of hundreds or thousands.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 4, 2020)

Nah, possibly not, I didn't know there were multiple maps, so it depends on what it looks like (and who i get, ahahaha)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 4, 2020)

I don't think I would.


----------



## SilverWolf21 (Feb 4, 2020)

It would depend on the layout of the island for me. Although, considering it's possible to move whole trees and such I may not end up doing so. If I can make it work, I'll make it work.


----------



## popstar (Feb 4, 2020)

firstly i will absolutely be resetting for the perfect map- nice layout, triangle grass and apples!! 

although if any of the kangaroos, gorillas, or any of these fellows tag along with me to the island, i might be inclined to reset just because of them..


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2020)

I've honestly never really looked at the grass patterns, mainly because what wasn't worn away, was covered with PWP's and flora.

Why do y'all like the circles?

- - - Post Merge - - -



popstar said:


> firstly i will absolutely be resetting for the perfect map- nice layout, triangle grass and apples!!
> 
> although if any of the kangaroos, gorillas, or any of these fellows tag along with me to the island, i might be inclined to reset just because of them..



Hey, some love for my native animals, the roos. Especially Mathilda.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 4, 2020)

probably not unless i reeeeally dislike them. BUT i will reset for map and maybe for town fruit (if thats even still a thing??) because i would love to have grapes if they are in the game :3


----------



## doja cat (Feb 4, 2020)

I found that it wasn?t as fun when I was picky about the villagers I wanted in my town. I?ll be happy with any of them.


----------



## LilD (Feb 4, 2020)

I will reset for layout, oranges and circle grass, if possible.


----------



## Winona (Feb 4, 2020)

I am really afraid that once I start resetting I can‘t set for a map at all. When I start to think about what could be better, it gets increasingly harder to be satisfied with any map. I would love to go with the first map I get - like it was destined for me. But if it’s a really boring map that doesn’t make any use of all
the new possibilities or if it has pears (which I hate) I think I would have to reset... Not for the villagers though.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 4, 2020)

No. Resetting for the map is hard enough. When you reset to get a good map and 3 good villagers, the possibility of meeting all criteria is probably a 0.0001% chance.


----------



## faiiryvent (Feb 4, 2020)

i?ll likely only reset if it?s two villagers that i really don?t like or if i?m not fond of my island but otherwise i?m not picky aha


----------



## Jacob (Feb 4, 2020)

Probably not since I don't want to get attached and obsessed with keeping my first villagers from leaving. However I'm kinda getting the feeling that the villagers we show up with won't ever leave. They made a pretty big deal about 2 villagers coming with us rather than already being on the island I think


----------



## blossoming (Feb 4, 2020)

Probably. I am curious to see if we'll still be able to plot reset or if not, choose where the villagers houses are situated. Hopefully we'll be able to choose where the villagers live because auto save kind of ruins plot resetting


----------



## satine (Feb 4, 2020)

I always tell myself that I won't. But then I get Barold. So yeah, probably. At least to the point of the villagers being tolerable. I would really love if I had at least just one of my faves.  Like Merry, or Purrl, or Bob or Ed. But I really do not think that it is going to work out that way! And I do have their Amiibo cards. I do love that special feeling of starting off with regular villagers and growing to love one that wasn't a favorite before, and obtaining my dreamies slowly.


----------



## Winona (Feb 4, 2020)

Wasn't it said that we have a special connection/bond with the two villagers we start out? Is it possible that they will stay forever or something like that? It would be weird if they'd just move away and that special bond that the developers talked about would just vanish and could never be established again with other villagers? 

If they are to stay on your island forever then I'd definitely reset for two decent villagers.


----------



## Ossiran (Feb 4, 2020)

I'll probably only reset if I get a map or villagers I really don't like.


----------



## Llama_Unicorn (Feb 4, 2020)

John Wick said:


> If possible I'd like to get the map I want, and even one villager I want.
> 
> I plan to amiibo in who I want eventually, so if I find a fantastic map, I'd probably settle down there no matter who is there.



That?s a great idea!!! I?ve got my BFF on Amiibo.. she wasn?t on the rendering video though so I hope she?ll still be available


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 4, 2020)

Nope. I'm gonna stick with whatever I get, and that comes to villagers, fruits, and town layout.


----------



## Misskiki (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm not sure if you'll be able to reset with the Switch's autosave feature but if you can, I probably will if the setup and character design doesn't take too long.


----------



## Garrett (Feb 4, 2020)

Depends. If I get one of those ugly mice, frogs or ones I particularly dislike (Anchovy) then I'll probably reset. Otherwise, I'm pretty chill about it. 

Can't wait for the thread where we reveal our starters!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Feb 4, 2020)

I'll reset the map if I really don't like it but I'll just deal with whatever villagers I get. Sometimes I make new favorites that way


----------



## Chouchou (Feb 4, 2020)

I'll reset for at least a good map with 1 nice villager.


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 4, 2020)

I personally want to start this game off on good terms (I resetted so much with NL because I wasn't happy with it that it made me lose interest vvv easily) so I won't be restarting at all. With that said, I am hoping to get some good starter villagers, but if not I won't be too upset. They'll likely be able to leave/move out anyway later on in the game, so not that big of a deal there anyway.


----------



## isabll (Feb 4, 2020)

I'll try my best not to reset and just be happy with the map and two villagers I get on my first try. I used to reset and time-travel a lot when I played NL and I'm trying to be good this time around.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 4, 2020)

I might not, if we can use the cards to call them or whatever.
Then I would just do it for a layout.


----------



## Riley9 (Feb 4, 2020)

I will probably reset if I don't really like either of the villagers. Depending on how many new villagers are added, I really want at least 1 new villager when I start. But if theres only like 20 new villagers, I'm not gonna reset for that cause the chances are so slim.


----------



## DrewAC (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm going to be very picky, not only with villagers, but town layout, too. As much as I'd like to just dive into the game, we've waited about 8 years for the game, and I'd personally want my town to be as close to my liking as possible.


----------



## cicely (Feb 4, 2020)

I wouldn't bother resetting for villagers (it's not like they're permanent) but I might for a good town map. My original NL town's layout was so much of a pain that I sold it despite all the effort spent on it. I don't want to make that mistake again!


----------



## Boccages (Feb 4, 2020)

cicely said:


> I wouldn't bother resetting for villagers (it's not like they're permanent) but I might for a good town map. My original NL town's layout was so much of a pain that I sold it despite all the effort spent on it. I don't want to make that mistake again!



What was so painful about it ?


----------



## cicely (Feb 4, 2020)

Boccages said:


> What was so painful about it ?


It was just ugly I guess. I couldn't put things where I wanted them. It had basically the max amount of rocks and ponds a town could have, and a large part of the beach was inaccessible. Also my placement of permanent PWPs was bad, which I guess was the bigger issue.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 4, 2020)

No but I?ll be resetting a few times for a good map but at the moment I?m not sure what a good map in this game is. I don?t want to catch the reset bug a few weeks in because I?m not happy with my island.


----------



## RETSAMDET (Feb 4, 2020)

I probably won't reset for villagers, but I may reset a bit for a map. I have a feeling my patience for resetting will probably wear thing after about five tries, though.

I want to know a bit more about Amiibo functionality, and whether I can bring in my favorite villagers via Amiibo or not. My impression so far is that Amiibo card functionality will probably be a little different than in ACNL (and I'm betting less convenient; there seems to be an emphasis on rolling with what the game gives you this time, and I'm not sure if the developers liked having people essentially move in whoever they wanted or not). I bought Amiibo cards for a few of my favorite villagers, and if I can move them in, I don't really care who the game gives me. But if I'm stuck with whoever I start with for a while, with no other options, then I may want to make sure that I at least don't hate my starting villagers.

If I'm happy with my island layout, but I hate my villagers, I'll probably keep the island and move the villagers out later. But I could see villagers influencing my decision to reset if I'm borderline on whether I like my layout, fruit, etc., or not.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 4, 2020)

I would never retcon my villagers because I don't like them. I would slowly force them out of my town, like any good person would.


----------



## dragonpixies (Feb 5, 2020)

idk if this will help anyone else but this is always what's made animal crossing fun for me: really get into roleplaying! If you arrive with a villager you dislike then make up a story about how you got stuck with them. 

It actually can end up with you gaining new favorites if you come up with reasons why they do certain things in the game and the impressions those characters leave on you will never be forgotten. Little stuff that you can blow out of proportion to mean something different so it can be dramatic and silly. 

I remember in Wild World once I saw Dizzy singing outside my house at like 2AM while holding a shovel, so i came up with this whole subplot about him conspiring to murder me and plastered flyers all over the town that said "DIZZY MUST GO". Then after months of campaigning against him I had my fortune told by Katrina who said she sensed my luck with Dizzy going down or something like that so I just packed up and left town out of fear


----------



## Hal (Feb 5, 2020)

If I get someone I really dislike (Samson)
I wont hesitate..


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 5, 2020)

The thing is, just to add to what I said previously, if the experience is magical starting, I really want to spend that magic time with Tabby and Bam! But for reals, it's all about that map! 
(○︎-艸･)*:ﾟ･☆︎


----------



## jeni (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm not gonna go overboard with the resetting, but I do want to keep trying until I get a combination of grass, fruit, layout and at least one villager that I'm satisfied with. I'm not gonna settle on something I'll regret later in the game


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 5, 2020)

Well, normally, I would reset till I get at least one villager I like. However, if I get a map which looks too good to get reset, then I will pick the map and don't care about the villagers at all in this case. After all, I do care more about having a nice looking layout rather than the villagers, as I can replace those later.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 5, 2020)

Nah, but I might reset for fruit and ground pattern. I don't have a problem with villagers though, in the past I feel like starting with "bad" villagers was better so you can just get them out and better plan your town as villagers are still moving out. I don't really want to start a town with my favorite villager in a bad spot.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 5, 2020)

Resetting isn't an option for me, except for native fruit and map layout. When i get certain starter villagers with certain map based on what the game asks me, THAT'S what i get. If i keep resetting two of them until i get the perfect one for me, the game will get boring quicker

basically, i want challenges while building my island


----------



## Cherrili (Feb 5, 2020)

I'll mainly be resetting for a good town map, but I'm thinking of resetting in hopes of getting either Goldie or Lucky! And if possible Genji or Snake! They're my dream villagers! But if not I'm sure I'll be fine with what I get the first time. I'm kinda picky and vain and don't like whole animal species as villagers. Particularly Ducks and Bears. =w=;;


----------



## TheRealWC (Feb 6, 2020)

No. I will not reset at all and whatever map I get is the map I get. I think part of the fun for me this game will be effectively building around the environment I'm given and working with the villagers I get.


----------



## maxii (Feb 6, 2020)

not for villagers. definetly gonna go for a map i'm satisfied with because that can't be changed; however, villagers can be cycled out and you can move in your favorites


----------



## jvgsjeff (Feb 8, 2020)

Nope. Even though I hope at least one of my starters is someone I like, I'll make the most of whichever villagers I get. If I don't like them, I'll just learn how to craft pitfall seeds ASAP.


----------



## Nougat (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm not sure. I think I might reset if I have two villagers I really don't like in my town.. I'll also reset if I get pears as fruit again, I really want something else this time! I won't reset to get peaches speficially, but having peaches would be nice  

I'll only reset in the very beginning though, I also only reset once in the very beginning when I started up ACNL and then kept on working with my town map and what I had (even though it wasn't the most perfect) & I hope to continue that way with ACNH  It's more fun like that!


----------



## DylanMcGrann (Feb 8, 2020)

Like many others here, I will reset, but not for different villagers.  I?m fully prepared for any villager.  There?s something fun about not being able to really control them.  I?ll weirdly like it even if I get villagers I don?t like.  And with there only being two at the start, _and_ villagers potentially moving out later on, I just don?t care.

But I will totally reset for a village layout/map I like.  I don?t want the dock and ?airport dock? to be far apart, and I want my village ?community center? to be close to the middle or close to the cliffs.  And I want either peaches or apples for this game.  I also want a blue colored dock/townhall, but I?m hoping we can actually customize that this time at some point in the game.


----------



## twinkletoes (Feb 8, 2020)

If ACNH has amiibo function that works like NL then I won't really care. As long as I can have my Margie. I'll most likely reset for fruits tbh.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 8, 2020)

No, I don't like resetting in Animal Crossing. I've tried to do it before with New Leaf and I instantly didn't like it. I mean, I did do it a few more times to see if I would like to do it again, but once more it just kinda bothered me. I just want to be able to pick up the game on release date and automatically start playing. Also, it's kinda of exciting to see what kind of island I will get and what villagers will arrive on the island with me.


----------



## Circus (Feb 8, 2020)

Only if I get one or both of the villagers as ones I don't like.


----------



## jenikinz (Feb 8, 2020)

I won't reset for villagers. I do have favorites, but I am fine with whoever I get. I may reset to get a map I am happy with though...but part of me wants to go with the first map I get and work with it. 
I am hoping we can edit our character, or that there are spoilers to get the hair and face we want...I don't care so much about what animals are there as I do about what my character looks like since I like to dress my character up etc.


I am just excited to be so close to the game coming out, I cannot cannot cannot wait!


----------



## cornimer (Feb 8, 2020)

I would probably only reset if I get a villager I really don't like (like Beardo). Endless resetting takes away the magic of starting a new game for me.


----------



## Dim (Feb 8, 2020)

No, I will be resetting for a map I really like since that is more important and permanent. Would like to get my dreamies asap though!


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 9, 2020)

I would not reset for villagers. There are villagers that I like more than others, but there are no villagers that I truly dislike. I don't like having the same villagers over and over. I prefer the variety of getting random villagers and making new animal friends. 

I probably wouldn't reset for a map either. If we were given options like in New Leaf, I would be content just picking my favorite from those. If we just land on a random island, I would have to really hate it to reset and that's very unlikely for me.


----------



## Ama (Feb 9, 2020)

I wont reset for the villagers or map. I like the randomness of who you get and really appriciating the weird quirks of your layout. I totally understand those that want to reset though.


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 9, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## Seastar (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm only resetting if I hate what villager(s) it gives me first, which hopefully won't be too much of a problem.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2020)

Absolutely not. I don't really care who I get. They'll leave eventually.


----------



## xara (Feb 9, 2020)

unless it’s a villager that i really don’t like, no.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 10, 2020)

I plan on resetting, but not for villagers. I'm more concerend about getting a map layout I like, because I can change the villagers eventually. There are also a lot of villagers I wasn't a huge fan of until they ended up at my town or campsite in Pocket camp, so I don't mind waiting it out to see if any of them grow on me. I didn't really like any of the hamsters in NL....but now I _really_want flurry to come to my NH town.


----------



## Tigoma_ (Feb 10, 2020)

I think I'll just reset for the map, I'm not too fussed about starter villagers since they're not permanent or anything, unless it's like a villager I really don't want


----------



## Shadow Star (Feb 10, 2020)

I don't think I'll reset. At least not for villagers.
Map layout, possibly? Depends honestly. But honestly, I'm not even that bothered for the map layout.
Don't care what fruit I have or what grass patterns I have. I've decided to take a bit more of a laid back approach this time.


----------



## Stateoscar660 (Feb 10, 2020)

I think I will just go with what the game initially gives me, and work from there. But then again, if I don't end up getting Stitches at least further down the line then me and Nintendo might begin to have problems lol.


----------



## Coach (Feb 10, 2020)

If I can get one villager I like, I'm not bothered about the other one particularly. I'm holding out hope we can use an amiibo to guarantee one starting villager! Also, on the thought of resetting I saw someone on twitter suggest that Rover ask us questions pertaining to what native fruit we get since we now customise our characters ourselves and I really hope that happens!


----------



## TiredStudent (Feb 10, 2020)

I probably wont restart for villagers, but I may restart for island shape.

We can always just use amiibo to get the desired villagers (assuming thats what they plan on doing)


----------



## Bosca (Feb 10, 2020)

I was originally gonna keep resetting for fave villagers, but a lot of people make good points about other things being more important..so I think I'm gonna try and not reset for anything at all now and go with what I get. Though that'll be hard to do if the map layout is quite bad and I really dislike both starting villagers.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 10, 2020)

No. I tend to grow to like the villagers I start out with, and if I don't, I'll just let them go when they want to move.

I probably won't reset for maps either, unless the one I get turns out to be just awful, since I'm generally not too fussed with that type of thing.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 10, 2020)

Probably not. I don't mind trying to get my dreamies later on. :3


----------



## pinkfawn (Feb 10, 2020)

Nah, I want to give everyone a chance on my island. I'll let them go once I have their pictures but if they're favorites of mine they'll stay for long or forever.


----------



## AmyK (Feb 11, 2020)

I don?t think I?m gonna reset for villagers, unless I get two that I really dislike to no end and that?s something that I can hardly imagine, to be honest. The map layout, fruit and grass, in that order, are a lot more important to me. I?m actually very excited to find out what the game will throw at me, haha.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Feb 11, 2020)

Unless I get villagers that I _really_ dislike, probably not. There’s no way I’ll be patient enough to wait to start playing in order to reset for villagers.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 11, 2020)

Villager selection isn't something that matters to me at all. I wouldn't reset for any reason to be honest; I'm a believer of just playing the game with the cards you're initially dealt. I can't be bothered with all that restarting malarkey.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 11, 2020)

I am considering resetting until I get Rooney.  I love him with all my heart.  I don't have his card (which may get reprinted anyway), and I am not sure if I will be able to play online on New Horizons, so it is worth a few tries I guess...

But I know it will be very hard, as we will only start with two, maybe three, villagers, and we will have new ones and possibly more GC-only ones coming back.

. . . 

I remember back during the dawn of New Leaf, I decided AGAINST restarting to get Kabuki or Monty, who were my favorites at the time, as I was just too excited and wanted to start playing.  After around two months, I realized my town didn't feel right without one of them, and I HATED T-Bone for getting in the way and refusing to move, so I decided to restart until I got one of them (which was Monty).  Keep in mind, this was before I knew about adopting villagers.

. . . 

I just I will see.  I mean, even if it does take multiple tries (and possibly giving up), it will be fun to explore all the new and returning villagers along the way. 

As for Astrid, my other favorite, I am not as worried about getting her (assuming Amiibo will have the same support, and assuming the current cards will be compatible) as I have her card, and can just scan her right in, like I did in my current New Leaf town.


----------



## Blackreach (Feb 11, 2020)

I think i'm only going to reset for a map that I like since i can always get new villagers


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm highly contemplating doing this for tangy... I'm even contemplating taking off work that day in order to get it. Honestly if they announce that we have full control over who stays and who goes and where they set up their house/ I can move them around while still living in town then I will absolutely do it

But a lot rides for that, sooooooo..... also like is amiibo gonna work? lots of factors


----------



## MissShema (Feb 11, 2020)

I won't be resetting for specific villagers but I really want circle grass! I bought all my dreamies amiibo cards so hopefully I will be able to get them that way... otherwise I have wasted a lot of money heh


----------



## honeyblossom (Feb 11, 2020)

for island shape, grass, fruit, etc, yeah i might. but for villagers? hmmm, probably not. unless, like mentioned above, if i really don't like any of the villagers i got. like if i load up and it's jambette and beardo i gotta GO. i'd have to exchange my copy for a new one if that happened bc it's CLEARLY CURSED.


----------



## pocky (Feb 11, 2020)

No. Villagers come and go.


----------



## sierra (Feb 11, 2020)

No resets. Not even if I get pears and Wart JR Twice.


----------



## Kurashiki (Feb 11, 2020)

No, i'll reset for map/fruits assuming its possible but I figure I can just trade for whatever villagers I want online.


----------



## Lily-Ann (Feb 12, 2020)

I'll do for a good map - and maybe if I really don't like both of the characters.


----------



## Knockaboot (Feb 12, 2020)

Usually I would, but because of the set-up, probably not...it seems a lot more personal this time around, since there's only 2 villagers starting out with you, and I really want to grow to like them. I'm a little worried of getting a villager I absolutely despise, but I'll try to stick with whoever I get.


----------



## sauceisis (Feb 12, 2020)

Honestly, I probably will if I completely hate the first two I get, but if I get a map I really like and some trash villagers oh well we gonna have to live with it lol


----------



## returnofsaturn (Feb 12, 2020)

I've never actually reset for a specific map or fruit or villagers :0 I feel like part of the *wow* is that everybody gets somethin funky and different but now I kinda wanna reset for cherries :


----------



## rezberri (Feb 12, 2020)

i don't think i can see myself specifically resetting for villagers as it's been a while since i've actually sat down and played animal crossing and have mostly forgotten who i disliked (except for gala. i despise her). i'll probably be content with anyone because it seems like all the villagers have gotten an upgrade when looking at the renders, and i kind of want to have every villager come visit my island lol. i don't want to reset because i would like to go with the first map i'm shown, but i most likely will to get the grass shape and native fruit i want.


----------



## sierra (Feb 13, 2020)

Knockaboot said:


> Usually I would, but because of the set-up, probably not...it seems a lot more personal this time around, since there's only 2 villagers starting out with you, and I really want to grow to like them. I'm a little worried of getting a villager I absolutely despise, but I'll try to stick with whoever I get.



This is how I feel. I kind of want to have my ugly best friend.


----------



## meo (Feb 14, 2020)

No, I have amiibo cards and from what I read the amiibos will work with the game. 

I only reset for layout and fruit.


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 14, 2020)

I'd prefer to start with villagers that I don't like as it's easier to develop the town without the early house placements restricting you.


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

probably not; i’ll likely only reset until i find the island that i like (with preferably peaches as the native fruit), but unless i really dislike my starter villagers, i won’t reset


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm not going to reset for villagers. I want to go with whatever I roll first, but I might break that if I get pears. I just dislike pears for a town fruit. Or oranges (as much as I love oranges in real life). But, we will see.


----------



## Carole (Feb 14, 2020)

I'll definitely be resetting.... for villagers, for the map, for the fruit, for everything. I want an island that inspires my imagination! So I'll reset a few times.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 14, 2020)

Unless I get Beardo, then no.


----------



## leenaby (Feb 14, 2020)

Honestly that varies on the villagers itself and I'm usually cool with many of them so I probably will more than likely not. Well, that, and at times, I forget. If I do get a villager that I know that I have had and strongly disliked then yeah, I may just because I know that I don't want to start with them. You know?  Otherwise, I don't think I would or plan to as I like to see how things unfold. Maps and other stuff are a different story though.


----------



## Junalt (Feb 15, 2020)

Probably won’t reset for villagers. Resetting for town map + fruit might take quite some time in itself and is more important to me. We only start with 2 villagers anyway so if I reaaaalllyyy dislike them I will use amiibo cards later on to replace them.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 15, 2020)

I plan on not resetting for the map (unless it's ridiculously inconvenient), villagers, or fruit. I like to take the hand I'm dealt with on that.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 15, 2020)

I will for the map. On New Leaf I didn't have access to part of my beach and didn't realize until after I'd been playing for a bit. Since we only start with 2 villagers I think it'll be fine even if I get ones I don't like.

Edit: I might for the fruit, too.


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 15, 2020)

Might reset for a good map but I definitely wouldn't reset just for villagers!


----------



## Kaireevee (Feb 15, 2020)

I am just absolutely desperate for Merengue, I love her! So I'm trying to decide whether it will be beneficial resetting for a good island set up so I am happy with that or whether to reset until I get Merengue xD


----------



## Hazeltuft (Feb 15, 2020)

hii!
i probably won't. i feel like it would take too much time- and we will only have 2 villagers to start with anyways. i'm sure in the future we will be able to adopt villagers from other people anyways, just like new leaf.
for the map though, i might reset a bit to get a better once if there aren't that many good options.


----------



## Hsn97 (Feb 15, 2020)

Heck no. I personally hold the belief that the first town is sacred. No resetting. Not once. Don?t like to map? The villagers? The fruit? Tough, make it work. That?s the way the dice rolled. It?ll be worth it in the end and it?ll be much more of an achievement.


----------



## floatingzoo (Feb 15, 2020)

only if they are mice or the specific villager: PEACHES


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 15, 2020)

Hsn97 said:


> Heck no. I personally hold the belief that the first town is sacred. No resetting. Not once. Don’t like to map? The villagers? The fruit? Tough, make it work. That’s the way the dice rolled. It’ll be worth it in the end and it’ll be much more of an achievement.



I am starting to lean much more in this direction as time goes on. I remember the really magical feeling of starting my very first town and knowing nothing about anything. I just went with it and it was awesome.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 16, 2020)

Not gonna lie.....
As much as I hated T-Bone for trying to replace Kabuki and Monty (my favorite cranky is now Rooney, but during the dawn of New Leaf, they were Kabuki and Monty) and refusing to move, there was something soooooooooo special about making a town in New Leaf for the very first time.  Everything was just new and seemed special.

I was a noob.  I wish I knew about adopting villagers at the time, and how it worked.  I could have just tried seeking one of out, instead of resetting to get on of them (which was Monty, BTW).  Sure, I would have still had to dealt with T-Bone, but I would have had Kabuki or Monty to balance my town out.  

I would have ended up resetting eventally, but not nearly as soon. 

. . . 

I talked to my dad about the "pay to Wi-Fi" ordeal.  He said he will get me, him, and my brother all a subscription, so I will be able to Wi-Fi after all. 
I just HOPE HOPE HOPE that we will still be able to adopt villagers again.  This feature was an absolute brilliant decision in New Leaf, and it was huge.  So, I don't see why they would get rid of this in New Horizons.  Dreamies are a huge deal to some of us, and I know that the removal of this will cause a lot of negativity.

So, no.  I have changed my mind.  As long as I will we be able to adopt villagers, I will be playing the very first island I get.  And I will seek out my dreamies on the trading forum.  Now that Nintendo came up with the brillance that is Amino Functionality, it should be a lot easier to seek out the villagers we want on our island.

And I am not saying that I am going to rush to fill my island with dreamies.  I want to start of with getting Astrid and Rooney, who are my definite dreamies, and I will slowly add to the list as time goes on.  While dreamies are important to me, I also want to let villagers move in and out on their own.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Feb 16, 2020)

I would probably only reset if the villagers are both ones I really dislike.


----------



## Magicman (Feb 16, 2020)

Did last time but wont again. Lucky my favorite villagers aren?t popular so I can find them online easy


----------



## kkfenrir (Feb 17, 2020)

As long as I don't get villagers that I dislike, I'll probably stick with them! Dreamies would be a blessing of course, but I'd love to jump in as soon as possible!


----------



## jcmbangor (Feb 17, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Unless I get Beardo, then no.



Or Paula...she is definitely a deal breaker


----------



## cIementine (Feb 17, 2020)

OldHag said:


> I am definitely anti-resetting and time traveling for my gameplay. After playing New Leaf for a long time, I thought I?d reset my town and try something new. I reset the beginning countless times to get the ?perfect match? but then I found that the game kinda lost its spark and spontaneity to it... I ended up not playing for a long time because of that  so I refuse to sabotage my experience with New Horizons by toying with the algorithm haha



i feel the same way and feel like with new leaf, i became so used to just resetting until i got what i want and getting bored of layouts, that all i ever did was constantly reset because i was never satisfied, and i realised i enjoyed the game a lot more before i knew how to reset and would buy villagers etc than i did when i was too picky about it.
so i think this time round i'll reset to begin with if i don't like my layout or if i hate the villagers, but i won't keep resetting beyond that loose criteria and once i've started playing the game.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 17, 2020)

Shawna said:


> Not gonna lie.....
> As much as I hated T-Bone for trying to replace Kabuki and Monty (my favorite cranky is now Rooney, but during the dawn of New Leaf, they were Kabuki and Monty) and refusing to move, there was something soooooooooo special about making a town in New Leaf for the very first time.  Everything was just new and seemed special.
> 
> I was a noob.  I wish I knew about adopting villagers at the time, and how it worked.  I could have just tried seeking one of out, instead of resetting to get on of them (which was Monty, BTW).  Sure, I would have still had to dealt with T-Bone, but I would have had Kabuki or Monty to balance my town out.
> ...



However, we are still not sure if villager adoption will be a thing in New Horizons.  And if I got a HATED villager (Rolf, Blaire, Gaston, Portia, Curt), I probabbly would reset.  I know I keep changing my mind about this, but I guess I will just have to see what the circumstances are. ^^; .--.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 17, 2020)

Shawna said:


> However, we are still not sure if villager adoption will be a thing in New Horizons.  And if I got a HATED villager (Rolf, Blaire, Gaston, Portia, Curt), I probabbly would reset.  I know I keep changing my mind about this, but I guess I will just have to see what the circumstances are. ^^; .--.


Gaston is hated??


----------



## Shawna (Feb 17, 2020)

silasthevillager said:


> Gaston is hated??


I just meant villagers that I personally hate.

But yeah, I think a lot of people hate Gaston from what I see.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 17, 2020)

Shawna said:


> I just meant villagers that I personally hate.
> 
> But yeah, I think a lot of people hate Gaston from what I see.



That's a shame. I had Gaston in my NL town and liked him pretty well.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 17, 2020)

Nah, whenever I play though a AC game for the first time, I like to keep my experience pretty legit lol


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 17, 2020)

silasthevillager said:


> Gaston is hated??



I think it might be the mustache. It does look a little silly on him. I had a similar negative reaction with Beardo until I bonded with him over linking him with Sherlock Holmes and teaching him french.


----------



## RainbowGrace (Feb 17, 2020)

Only if I loathe them -- I have to put things like the island map and fruit first!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 17, 2020)

silasthevillager said:


> Gaston is hated??



He kinda does look like the F?hrer.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 18, 2020)

John Wick said:


> He kinda does look like the F?hrer.



Thanks for ruining him for me


----------



## John Wick (Feb 18, 2020)

silasthevillager said:


> Thanks for ruining him for me




You're welcome. 


Heil Gaston!


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 19, 2020)

Nope! It was different in New Leaf because you start with 5 villagers, but if you only start with two here, I don't see the point. Most of the village will move in later, anyway.


----------



## Mothership (Feb 19, 2020)

Probably not. Will be too eager to finally be able to play it!


----------



## The Orange (Feb 19, 2020)

I'll only reset if I get Coco. I know lots of folks love that villager, and I'm cool with that, but its empty eye holes just freak me out. xD


----------



## Mav13 (Feb 19, 2020)

If I don't really like my villagers then yes, but I might be restarting maps for sure. I want a good map tbh


----------



## Scrafty (Feb 20, 2020)

i guess since we can terraform our islands, resetting for villagers will be more of a thing for me then


----------



## jeni (Feb 20, 2020)

Scrafty said:


> i guess since we can terraform our islands, resetting for villagers will be more of a thing for me then



me too! now that we can change pretty much anything on our island there are wayyy fewer factors to consider when resetting. villagers will probably be my main focus now since i'm bound to get attached to them and want them to stay. anything else can be changed later (except for grass, i guess)


----------



## kayleee (Feb 20, 2020)

Probably not cause I have all the amiibo cards so I can get all the villagers I want anyway


----------



## Shawna (Feb 24, 2020)

I am leaning more towards "yes" now.  

I have not been lucky enough to get my #1 most wanted/favorite villager's Amino card, and while I know you can trade with other forumers, I know my dad wouldn't allow me to give my address to someone I don't even know (not that I blame him).  Plus, I do not know any other available methods for inviting dream villagers in, besides the "choose from three" method that was mentioned in the direct.  But even there, chances are slight.  

I heard that you can invite villagers to move to your island on island tours, but we are not sure about this, and this could just be a rumor. 

We are not sure if villager adoption will return (which it should!).

I do not want to make the same mistake as I did in New Leaf, where I didn't know about all the methods for moving in villagers (more specifically the adoption one).  So, back when Kabuki and Monty were my favorite villagers, I resetting until I got one of them, after spending over two months in my very first town, which I kinda regret.  I would rather just do the resetting first this time around.

. . . 

Not only that, but I have a lot of unanswered questions about the beginning when you first begin:
_What villagers can you get as starters?_
_What villagers can you NOT get as starters?_
_What is the "If you could being something to a deserted island" queston about?"_
And I wanna find this stuff out.

I just hope will will be able to reset/rebuild our island with the new audosave feature.  Someone pointed out that we may not even get to. 

. . . 

Hopefully, we can get word on what methods will be available for finding, adopting, and moving in villagers (especially dreamies), so we can make this decision wisely.

. . . 

Now, as for the fruit, grass pattern, and map layout, I am not worried about these.  Grass pattern has no effect on me, I will get all the fruit eventually on island tours, and even map layouts (unless it's just a mess), as we will have tools for getting around without bridges and slopes, and we will be able to terraform and waterscape later on in the game.


----------



## Geoni (Feb 24, 2020)

Part of me wants to say 'don't reset for villagers because you should learn to be accepting of others even if you don't like how they look' which is like...tough but I think I could learn from it. It depends on if there's no way to trade villagers at all, then I might consider it in order to get my favorites.


----------



## SaminalCrossing (Feb 24, 2020)

Yeah. I really want Chief and/or Diana.


----------



## Geoni (Feb 24, 2020)

Also Beardo is great, so ugly it's cute. I'm talking about those villagers with really bad designs unintentionally.

I hope they have all the old villagers back though because if they don't they're going to get the same backlash they got with the Pokedex. I just hope they have Rasher because he's my favorite but he's not popular at all and might be censored out for having fight wounds and a somewhat dark name.


----------



## kemdi (Feb 24, 2020)

kayleee said:


> Probably not cause I have all the amiibo cards so I can get all the villagers I want anyway



Pretty much. There's no need for me to reset since I have a complete set.


----------



## Tobia (Feb 24, 2020)

I?m going to try to resist resetting. The fun of animal crossing to me is to make a town your home with what you?re given.


----------

